# Plastic vs Aluminum Hub Centric Rings?



## TBW (Feb 11, 2012)

I need 66.6 to 57.1 hub centric rings and was wondering if plastic is just as good as the aluminum ones as far as safety and strength. Just wondering since bigger companies like ECS seem to just have plastic in this size and only the smaller companies have aluminum.

Basically, which should i get: plastic or aluminum?


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

I've had several sets of both and haven't noticed a real advantage of one over the other. I suppose you could assume the aluminum is stronger but, once the wheel is centered and bolted to the hub, the rings don't have a huge amount of stress on them. Plastic are definitely cheaper if you had to buy them (didn't come with the set of wheels) and are also corrosion resistant, whereas the aluminum can become corroded and stick to either the wheel or hub over time. There's the advantage, I guess.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

I've had a few different sets of plastic ones, and there's a bit of difference. One brand (do not remember which) was difficult to get out of the wheel bore and I split 3 of the 4 when trying to transfer them to new wheels. I picked up some new ones made by Gorilla Automotive which are better designed and are easier to remove; they have gaps in the ring edge which compress when installed. Search on Amazon; that's where I got them. I'd avoid aluminum as they may also be difficult to remove because they cannot compress and surface corrosion may cause them to get stuck if in there for years.

Amazon has them: search hub ring 66-5710


----------



## Doug Boss (Jun 8, 2017)

*Plastic vs Aluminum Hub Rings*


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

> US Wheel Adapters
> Doug Boss, Owner


YouTube SPAMing five year old thread.


----------

